# Mountains or ocean?



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm taking a vacation...or rather getting a cabin in the mountains for several days.  Am I in a minority by wanting to spend time tromping through the woods?

What are your preferences...a cabin on the lake, or a beach house?


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I like both, they're similar in some ways though it doesn't seem like it on first look.

My ideal is a vacation (or permanent living) spot easily convenient to both.   So of course I live in flat-land Texas....


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

I prefer a beach house  


Have lots of fun on your vacation Maureen!

-Vianka


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Ooh that's a tough one...I love the sound of the ocean at night, and I have a lot of fun tidepooling and exploring caves, but I also enjoy a good tromping through the woods! I'd say either is highly acceptable. Have fun!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Alas, ladies, the mountains and hiking will be a lot of fun, but at the end of the day...the cabin comes with a hot tub!!!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I grew up 45 minutes from the Pacific, and 45 minutes from the mountains. That was the best of both worlds. How about on a mountain with a view of the ocean? I know a couple places like that.

And StephH, it's not totally flatland here... I think I saw a molehill out near Waxahachie.


----------



## BMathison (Feb 4, 2011)

After living through 6 months of Wisconsin winter, definitely ocean.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> And StephH, it's not totally flatland here... I think I saw a molehill out near Waxahachie.


I've actually been to Waxahachie!


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

Both, but just a slight preference for the mountains.

Thankfully, here in NC it's a relatively short drive to either one.


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

Beach house for me and mine.  Hoping to spend some time in one this summer.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have lived near the ocean and mountains. Now I live in the mountains, and prefer to take vacations in the mountains. Quieter, more peaceful. A small mountain cabin with a hottub is all it takes for a vacation for me. That, and plenty of hiking trails. A mountain lake is a plus too. Let us know what you choose!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> And StephH, it's not totally flatland here... I think I saw a molehill out near Waxahachie.


Oh, is _*that*_* what that little bump in the road is....*


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I grew up in Bavaria and we would drive down to Austria each year to crawl around the Alps. My mom and I were always dreaming of the beach. Not that I didn't like the Mountains, but we wanted what we considered exotic. Beach, sand, sunshine  

Now I live like 2 hours from the beach in Texas and I miss the Mountains


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

mamiller said:


> I've actually been to Waxahachie!


Me too! Good RenFest out there.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Atunah said:


> I grew up in Bavaria and we would drive down to Austria each year to crawl around the Alps. My mom and I were always dreaming of the beach. Not that I didn't like the Mountains, but we wanted what we considered exotic. Beach, sand, sunshine


I am absolutely jealous!!! I can so picture myself having a Julie Andrews moment and running across the field, singing, "The hills are alive with the sound of muuuuuusic"


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

I live in the desert, but the Sierras (and other mountain ranges) are nearby...for vacation, I go to the Northwest (Olympic Peninsula) where I have both old growth forest and the ocean.....

Enjoy your vacation !


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> Me too! Good RenFest out there.


I've wanted to go to that for about 15 years, ever since I moved down that way, but nobody I know wants to go and I hate going alone.  Maybe if you go this year, you can drag your new older sister along? 

By the way, Maureen, have a great time on your vacation! I'm going to neither mountains nor ocean this year, I'm going to New York at the end of next week for a trade show the first weekend then to NYC for a few days. And I get to meet Scarlet! Woot! (I guess going to NYC could be considered a jungle vacation....LOL)


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I would like cabin with ocean view.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Mountains in the Spring or Fall, ocean in the Summer or Winter.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

crebel said:


> Mountains in the Spring or Fall, ocean in the Summer or Winter.


Good answer! 

Thanks for the well-wishes all. And thanks for not laughing at my Julie Andrews impersonation. 

Steph, the big city is exciting. But after that you will be happy with mountains, ocean, home...your own bed.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

This is why i love Hawaii and Japan. YOu can have both. in Japan, summers at the beach (collecting glass globes) and winters on the ski slopes. IN hawaii, the smell, the fishing, or if wanna hike its just a short drive away


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Vegas_Asian said:


> This is why i love Hawaii and Japan. YOu can have both. in Japan, summers at the beach (collecting glass globes) and winters on the ski slopes. IN hawaii, the smell, the fishing, or if wanna hike its just a short drive away


So true! I visited the 'big island' and couldn't believe that in a half hour you could go from snow at the top of the volcano to 90's at the beach. Talk about figuring out how to pack!!


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

I grew up on the beaches around Destin, FL, the most beautiful in the world! Given the choice however, my soul finds rest around mountains. Unfortunately I live in DFW where there is nothing but concrete and flat.


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

Can I have both?
We used to go camping all the time in the mountains and I absolutely love them.
But now, we have a tiny place on Core Sound and I love that, too! I'm not sure I could ever decide between mountains or beaches...They are both gorgeous.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

louiseb said:


> I grew up on the beaches around Destin, FL, the most beautiful in the world! Given the choice however, my soul finds rest around mountains. Unfortunately I live in DFW where there is nothing but concrete and flat.


OMG! I spent seven years of my childhood in Fort Walton Beach. I agree the beaches there are beautiful. I miss the dophin pods that would join my friends and me when we'd go tubing at Postal Point.


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

Fort Walton is really where I hung out, but most people don't know where it is. Destin was just where you went to go deep sea fishing when I was growing up. My Mom is still there in SanDestin, so I go back a few times a year. I lived there from 1960-1976. We lived in Valparaiso on a bayou, and dolphins would come into the bayou and swim with us sometimes. Once I could drive I spent all my spare time on the ocean though.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I love both, but I scuba dived for 22 years, and it was a heck of an adventure underwater.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I have done plenty of both.  Cabin on a lake in central Minnesota.  Beach cottage at Seaside, Florida (40 miles west of Panama City).  I love both, but these days it's the beach cottage for me.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Vegas_Asian said:


> OMG! I spent seven years of my childhood in Fort Walton Beach. I agree the beaches there are beautiful. I miss the dophin pods that would join my friends and me when we'd go tubing at Postal Point.


Completely off-topic: VA, I just wanted to tell you my 15-month old grandson loves your avatar and stands here pointing to it while jumping and saying "hop, hop". Thanks for the entertainment!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

lol. too cute!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I like both, but I think a vacation decision also has to take into account what kind of company you'll have.  In the solitude of mountain hiking trails, you NEED to have someone with whom you can talk easily and also be quiet with for hours at a time.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm a Jersey Shore gal ... no relation to the TV show thank you very much.

I go up there in the summer for a week and try to spend time on the beach. I've been taking my GS with me  and he's hooked.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I think mountains are beautiful, but there's something about the ocean that truly stirs my soul. Just thinking about it makes my heart beat a bit faster.....Sad thing is that I live in northwest Missouri, and hardly ever get to see the ocean.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

I like both, but I'd take the cabin in the mountains over the beach house.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

mamiller said:


> What are your preferences...a cabin on the lake, or a beach house?


I'd choose a beach house over a cabin. Not that I've ever stayed in either. I've only once seen the ocean and all our camping trips in my childhood were rough ones spent in tents. Never stayed in a cabin. Sometimes we did stay in a park with an outhouse though, does that count as luxury?


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

Mountains are my favorite vacation spot.  Hiking, 4-wheeling, fishing/boating, watching for wildlife, or just peace and quiet.  Wish I was there now.

Ocean is not a bad option either.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

It's impossible to be very far from the ocean here in New Zealand, but I do love the mountains. I think my very favourite places in New Zealand are those with lovely lakes framed by mountains.

I love hiking. The sort where you're out in the wilderness all day, and get to sleep in a comfortable bed at nights.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Ticks (mountains) or people (beach).


----------



## AshaAde (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, when I think beach I also think sun which translate to, ideally, warmth - and I go where the heat is, lol!


----------



## starhawk (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm a mountain lover living 6 miles from the ocean. Nothing better than a mountain cabin overlooking a spectacular view with a babbling brook rambling along beside the cabin.


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

live in Central California and you can have both.


----------



## Val2 (Mar 9, 2011)

I live five minutes from the beach, but could easily live in the mountains, I like both. Have a great vacation!


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

If you go to the Pacific Northwest, you can have both.   

I like the coast mostly in the winter, and the mountains in fall, winter, and spring.  

(I like going places on vacation when kids are in school and other people think its too cold to go anywhere. I like having entire national forests and beaches to myself. LOL.)


----------



## bobavey (Sep 14, 2010)

Definitely the beach for me. I do love the mountains and lakes and such, but nothing, for me, beats the surf.


----------



## BethCaudill (Mar 22, 2011)

I grew up in the Mountains so for me the beach is a better vacation spot because it's different.  

Now I live two hours from the beach and the mountains so we can do either.  Although every summer the kids want to go to Myrtle Beach.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Ticks?!?


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

mamiller said:


> Ticks?!?


Yeah, ticks. Check out the area you plan to go to on the internet if you are going to do any hiking. Ticks are a problem in many forest and brushy areas. DO NOT let that stop you from a great experience though!


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

Totally depends on the person--as evidenced by all the comments! 

Choose whichever brings you peace. For me, that could be either, depending on the time and location, but mountains probably have a slight edge over the beach for me. (Rocky Mountain girl.)


----------



## EGranfors (Mar 18, 2011)

BEACH since that's where I grew up, but we bought a house in Missouri on Table Rock Lake for retirement.  California is not affordable for us when the paycheck goes away.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I had a vicious run-in with a group of rogue ticks as a teenager. I'm starting to think the beach sounds great!  

I hope everyone here gets to have a wonderful vacation some time this year.


----------



## SebastianDark (Apr 3, 2011)

Mountains are great. So is the beach. How can one chose?

_Should_ you? Not if you're in Vancouver, BC. I have friends there, and go visit from time to time. They have mountains, beaches, great forests -- everything and anything you could want.


----------

